# slurping/salivating sound



## ac75 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

We recently had our pup checked for an esphagus problem becasue he kept vomiting. The vet did a barium test and an ultrasound, both of which came back good. The best guess at this point is that he may have acid reflux, which would make sense since he does hiccup and burp often, especially after a meal. But he makes a slurping sound constantly and it seems to be getting worse (or more often i should say) over the last several days. I left a message for the Vet, and am awaiting a call back, but wanted to see if anyone out there had expereince with this or knows if this soulnd might be from something else more severe?

Thanks!


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

I think the sound your dog is making is "reverse sneezing". A lot of dogs do this, some when they get excited, some due to allergies and in my dog's case, severe dental issues. Check out this video and see if this sounds like your dog. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hz8QzALRgY&feature=related

I've always shared my life with toy dogs and most have done this at some point in time.


----------



## ac75 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi...thanks for the reply. It does sound similar to that. Alsmost like he has peanut butter in his mouth. I'll check on if it could be allergies. Thanks again!


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

Have they checked him for a blocked salivary gland?


----------



## ac75 (Nov 7, 2008)

i don't think so. i dont know if that would have showed up on his ultrasound or xrays. I'll ask when we bring him back Tuesday. Is that a serious problem?


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

It can be extremely serious if left untreated... of course, I'm just throwing a guess out there... it's just something to bring up with your vet. It's hard to say without having seen the dog. However, it's not something most vets jump to, and it's something I've been seeing a lot of lately for some reason.


----------



## ac75 (Nov 7, 2008)

I will definitely bring it up to him...thanks so much for the advice!


----------

